# Looking for advise on solo training



## Revenant777 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have been doing Taekwondo for about three years now (I've also taken classes in other things but have not studied any thing else long term).  I want to get more serious about training and getting better and feel that in order to do that I need to do more training on my own in between taking classes.  However, I am not really sure where to start.  Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
David


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 8, 2009)

Loren W. Christensen has several books on solo training.

http://www.lorenchristensen.com/


----------



## jonbey (Mar 8, 2009)

Rather than do martial arts training, why not compliment your martial arts with weight training (compound training) and circuit training / plyometrics? It will make a you a fitter and stronger fighter.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 8, 2009)

Revenant777 said:


> I have been doing Taekwondo for about three years now (I've also taken classes in other things but have not studied any thing else long term). I want to get more serious about training and getting better and feel that in order to do that I need to do more training on my own in between taking classes. However, I am not really sure where to start. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


 

Classes are structured, with an agenda. I always felt that on my off days, I would work on my weaknesses, and things not covered during class.


----------



## exile (Mar 8, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Classes are structured, with an agenda. I always felt that on my off days, I would work on my weaknesses, and things not covered during class.



This strikes me as a very sensible strategy... maybe because it's the one that I've always followed, lol. 

Here's an example: how's your kicking? Can you do a roundhouse, for example, in good form&#8212;chamber the kicking leg, and hold it as long as you like; initiate the pivot and circular striking arc, and freeze at any point along there in good balance, for as long as you like; stay in maximally extended position, for as long as you like; return to chamber, as slowly as you want to; and slowly, slowly return your leg to the startup position? If you can't, then there are two potential problems: strength and balance. Both of them have to be worked on outside of class, simply because class is for the acquisition of technique, but it's up to you to work on the physical prerequisites to that technique, on your own&#8212;several hours a week are needed at a minimum to get to that point, for many months at the soonest. Or power&#8212;do you have access to a heavy bag? If so, use your time with it to develop, by experimentation, the combination of thrust and pivoting that will give your punches or palm-heel strikes maximum impact.  And so on.

To do MA techniques correctly, it's necessary to work simultaneously on several different fronts on your own. The trick is finding enough time in the week to do all that stuff!


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, When you read and watch Bruce Lee life?   He did tons and tons of SOLO training....almost up to 8-10 hours a day at one point.

NIKE: theme...."JUST DO IT"   Never limit the excercises,  

Masahiko Kimura....READ about his life.....Known as the Judo GOD...did at one point...900 push-ups and train 9 hours a day....( became unbeatable) pre-world war 2,  also known as the guy the beat Gracie-debateable.

Most of us find...."Just do it"...the hardest part.......teach yourself to:
DO IT NOW....AND DO IT!   

...so easy to sit down and do nothing....that is why there is so many wanna be's Bruce Lee's

Only a few will reach there highest level....TRAINING NEVER STOPS FOR THOSE SELF-DEVELOP DETERMINE MARTIAL ARTIST'S....

NOT me.....Aloha,     UM?


----------



## Revenant777 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advise all.  I've already been working out some but I need to neglect my cardio less so I'll remember to do that.  I will also work on perfecting some of my techniques like was mentioned and I will have access to a heavy bag soon.

One specific thing I was wondering.  I feel like one of my weak links are defensive things like blocking but it seems like it is something that inherently requires something to practice blocking against or something.

Thanks again for the help.  Now to get off the internet and to actually practicing.


----------



## SixStringSlayer (Mar 9, 2009)

I've studied with a few teachers and recently have joined a new school they teach alot of what I want to learn but there are other methods I would like to learn for when I get to MMA spar at that this school. I have found some self training guides in a few styles I haven't taken and some in styles I have. I always think it's best to learn from someone else but some times you need to do your own thing. I will move on to learning other styles moves but first and foremost my solo training is cardio and zazen.


----------



## still learning (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, As a rule of thumb....in any sports or education classes...

One hour of class or training .....ONE should add at least 5 hours of home practice.

If you train 3 hours of classroom training....You should be doing 15 hours of practice at home....Rule of thumb.

Everyone should be doing some kind of "solo" training everyday or every other day....

Please add Anthony Robbins to your book list.

Aloha


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 13, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Classes are structured, with an agenda. I always felt that on my off days, I would work on my weaknesses, and things not covered during class.


 
Ditto here.
I try to have at least one evening in the week to practise basic kihon and tai sabaki. These are really the foundation of everything that I'll ever learn, so I try to repeat them as much as possible.

I also spend time almost every day on leg stretching. There is progress, but it is slow. It will take a lot of work to get to near split again.
Kicking is my weakest skill because it is not the focus of any of the martial arts I ever did. So for the last 2 months I started doing lots of exercises like exile. My technique still sucks, but at least it sucks less bad than 2 months ago.

Apart from those 2 things, I also regularly repeat all the forms / execises that are part of the grading curiculum. At present this is very little because a) I am new to ninpo, and b) many people in the dojo have no previous MA experience so we can't cover a lot in one session yet.
When I was doing jiu-jitsu, I would practise all curiculum forms several times per week. Starting at white belt and working my way up to my current grade.

I know it sounds cliche, but repetition is the key to learning. Even the white belt stuff is important. Class is for acquiring new material. Your own time is for learning and practising. Repeat everything hundreds or thousands of times, and you will notice a significant improvement in your techniques as time goes by.


----------



## Masshiro (May 6, 2009)

if you are having problems with your blocks I would suggest thinking of blocks more like strikes. stopping to block slows down your rhythm and if you lose your rhythm you can lose a fight. I would also suggest things like iron palm and walking a mile or so every day. another thing to train in is quick movements. draw 2 small circles on the ground about 4 to 5 feet apart make a quick step from one to the other turning to face the one you just stepped away from and strike. the number one thing I have seen people do wrong in sparing is that they dont know how to move away from an attack to catch there opponents opening.


----------

